# BB code FAQ



## Reznor (Jul 20, 2005)

This thread is for questions and answers about BBcode on the board.


*Spoiler*: _Buttons ("Spoiler Tags")_ 



*Buttons ("Spoiler Tags)*


*Spoiler*: _What are they?_ 



These are buttons used to cover up images of large size or content that may spoil the plot of a series/movie (such as information from the manga, not yet covered in the anime)





*Spoiler*: _How do I use them_ 



[Spoiler=Text on Button]Content Revealed[/Spoiler]

Will show up as


*Spoiler*: _Text on Button_ 



Content Revealed




[Spoiler]Content Revealed[/Spoiler]

Will show up as

*Spoiler*: __ 



Content Revealed










*Spoiler*: _Image Tags_ 



*Image tags*
*Spoiler*: _What are they?_ 



These are how you place images on the board. Remember to use spoiler tags to reduce the space of large images.





*Spoiler*: _How do I use them_ 



[img]url[/img]
The url is the web address of the image you wish to display. Should this file be on your computer instead, use  to upload the file.

Then use that url to for the image tag.

[IMG][/IMG]

will display



Use with a spoiler tag like so:
[SPOILER=Image!][IMG][/IMG][/SPOILER]

To get:


​




*Spoiler*: _Font properties (Size, Bold, Italics and Strikeouts)_ 



*Font properties (Size, Bold, Italics and Strikeouts)*

Most of these can be found on the toolbar.

[B]Bold[/B]   -------- *Text*
[I]Italics[/I]   --------  _Italics_
[U]Underline[/U]   --  Underline
[S]Strikeout[/S]   ---  Strikeout

[SIZE=1]Size 1[/SIZE] -------- Size 1
[SIZE=7]Size 7[/SIZE] -------- Size 7
(And anything in between)

Use the dropdown box that says "fonts" for a list of the fonts.​




*Spoiler*: _List/Bullet points_ 



*List/Bullet points*


*Spoiler*: _Bullets_ 




[list]

[*]Blarg!

[*]Roar!

[*]Arg!
[/list]

To get:


Blarg!
Roar!
Arg!





*Spoiler*: _Numbered_ 




[list=1]

[*]Blarg!

[*]Roar!

[*]Arg!
[/list]


Blarg!
Roar!
Arg!





*Spoiler*: _Alphabetical_ 




[list=a]

[*]Blarg!

[*]Roar!

[*]Arg!
[/list]


Blarg!
Roar!
Arg!








*Spoiler*: _Text Alignment_ 



Text Alignment

[left]This puts it to the left side.[/left]​[CENTER]In the center[/CENTER]​[RIGHT]To the right[/RIGHT]​
[INDENT]To indent, like I have been most of this FAQ[/INDENT]​

*Spoiler*: _Justify_ 






Reznor said:


> Okay. The code is [justify] (text here)[/justify]
> 
> 
> So, Typing:
> ...


----------



## Procyon (Jan 7, 2006)

Haha! I'm going to be a rebel and reply to this post!


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Feb 13, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Haha! I'm going to be a rebel and reply to this post!



that makes two


----------



## Casyle (Apr 6, 2008)

Hopefully this is the correct place to ask... I'm... code-retarded, heh.

I'd like to increase the size of the Hiyori image in my sig, but I can't figure out how to.  Just like the cat images, when I put 'em on imageshack and put them in my sig they're smaller than they were before!  Is there a way to fix that on this board, or would that require something like MSPaint?

Ah, thank you!  Figures I'd ask this in the wrong place.  

Sorry Reznor.


----------



## d3l (Apr 6, 2008)

Casyle said:


> Hopefully this is the correct place to ask... I'm... code-retarded, heh.
> 
> I'd like to increase the size of the Hiyori image in my sig, but I can't figure out how to.  Just like the cat images, when I put 'em on imageshack and put them in my sig they're smaller than they were before!  Is there a way to fix that on this board, or would that require something like MSPaint?



It's not the right place actually. This is reznor's BB Faq thread. 

Larger size of your sig?

Like this



Just view the properties of the image above, and put it in your sig.


----------



## Gecka (Mar 2, 2009)

How do you make youtube videos autoplay?


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Jul 16, 2009)

How do you make embed things that are html on this forum


----------



## Garfield (Jul 17, 2009)

MidnightToker426 said:


> How do you make embed things that are html on this forum


You don't.
You ask the admins for favors.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Aug 6, 2009)

How do some people put players in their sigs?
Cause when I tried, the code is over the limit .__.


----------



## BehraD (Mar 4, 2010)

nothing For Title?


----------



## Migooki (Mar 4, 2010)

Gecka said:


> How do you make youtube videos autoplay?



That's not gonna work when you embed videos from YouTube as the autoplay is an addition into the URL. Seeing as the [YOUTUBE] tag work from video IDs, it's not gonna work unless the forum allows a full embed version eventually. Though I've seen people use full URLs in the [YOUTUBE] tag but I don't know where/what/why that work somewhere and somewhere not. 

Else it would be to add *&autoplay=1* after the YT ID. 

Though I'm quite sure I've seen embedded YouTube videos autoplay on NF before. Maybe someone else knows.



MidnightToker426 said:


> How do you make embed things that are html on this forum


Read what I said above. Though it depends on what you're embedding. YouTube videos work fine. And DivShare works at least. I'm not aware of what else will. 



Tomochii-Chan said:


> How do some people put players in their sigs?
> Cause when I tried, the code is over the limit .__.


Use DivShare.com for audio files. If you want regular YouTube videos, take the ID only from the URL and use [YOUTUBE]IDGOESHERE[/YOUTUBE]

For instance:

Should be:
[YOUTUBE]DOcc4E0enyI[/YOUTUBE]

Sorry if you already knew this. Feel free to give me details about what else you had in mind.



Mr.Pouya said:


> nothing For Title?



Huh?


----------



## Garfield (Mar 4, 2010)

^HTML code is actually not allowed for regular users



> BB code is On
> Smilies are On


----------



## Migooki (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm quite aware. So what are you even aiming at?


----------



## Taxman (Mar 4, 2010)

probably removing any confusion from the comments towards midnighttoker who may have been asking about how to get embedded html code to work directly instead of knowing the bbcode tags for the various video streaming sites.


----------



## Migooki (Mar 4, 2010)

ffffffffffff okay.


----------



## theshow198x (Mar 23, 2011)

How do you make youtube videos autoplay?


----------



## dream (Mar 23, 2011)

I could tell you but I'm worried about you spamming it on NF.


----------



## Sage (Nov 4, 2011)

I asked a couple mods about this, but they didn't seem to have an answer.

I wanted to put a live countdown timer in my sig, according to other vBulletin powered forums BB code 

[countdown]year,month,day,hr,min,sec[/countdown]

seems to work, and since HTML isn't allowed for users, just wondering why this code doesn't work on NF while being powered by vBulletin?

is there any other option besides BB codes to have a live countdown timer on my sig?


----------



## dream (Nov 4, 2011)

I believe that the countdown timer, to have it in sigs, is a usermade custom modification for vBulletin, we likely don't have the mod at all and thus you are unable to use a countdown timer in your sig.


----------



## Ender (Sep 17, 2012)

i'm wondering if there's a way to set the song for HD on the YMP3 tag.


----------



## dream (Sep 17, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> i'm wondering if there's a way to set the song for HD on the YMP3 tag.



I don't believe so.  The method that I use to set Youtube videos on HD by default doesn't work with the YMP3 tag. 

Anyways, we have a new BB code that allows one to Justify posts.  Updated Reznor's post, one can see how to use under Text Alignment.


----------



## Ender (Sep 17, 2012)

damn  no way to do it huh  damn.  thanks for answering


----------



## Closet Pervert (Oct 5, 2012)

Can i make a youtube video start from a specific point?


----------



## dream (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm not aware of any way to do that with an embeded video on NF, the method that allows one ot link to them doesn't work with bbcode.  All you can do is link the youtube video at a specific point by adding the "#tnumber)s" at the end of the url.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Oct 8, 2012)

That's good too, thanks.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 11, 2013)

There is not a BBcode for Deezer or Spotify players ???


----------



## Puppetry (Dec 20, 2014)

How do I get a bullet point of a bullet point? I've seen it done before, but I can't seem to figure it out....


----------



## dream (Dec 20, 2014)

Puppetry said:


> How do I get a bullet point of a bullet point? I've seen it done before, but I can't seem to figure it out....




```
[noparse][LIST]
[*]Fuck this shit
[LIST]
[*]Fuck this shit
[LIST]
[*]Fuck this shit
[/LIST]
[/LIST]
[*]Fuck this shit
[/LIST][/noparse]
```


Fuck this shit
Fuck this shit
Fuck this shit


Fuck this shit


----------



## Klue (Jul 28, 2015)

Is there a way to set a default font for my post? Or maybe add the Font button to quick reply options?


----------



## Klue (Aug 4, 2015)

Klue said:


> Is there a way to set a default font for my post? Or maybe add the Font button to quick reply options?



Answer me bitches!!


----------



## Felt (Aug 5, 2015)

It's not possible on the forums software, no.


----------



## lacey (Jul 19, 2016)

Can't seem to get the ymp3 BB code to work. When I preview it, it works fine, but as soon as I actually okay it, it just shows the video's ID number. Not entirely sure what I'm doing wrong here.


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 19, 2016)

Serena said:


> Can't seem to get the ymp3 BB code to work. When I preview it, it works fine, but as soon as I actually okay it, it just shows the video's ID number. Not entirely sure what I'm doing wrong here.












works fine for me
you sure you're putting just the video id in the bbcode and not the full url


----------



## lacey (Jul 22, 2016)

Yup. Just tried it again, and it still only shows the ID number. I've inputted it with both the BB code and the regular coding.

Let me try putting it in a post instead:












[e] So it works in a post, but not in a signature. Must of been disabled.


----------



## Karasu (Aug 6, 2016)

^ I can't get ymp3 in my sig either. 

Can we get this to work again, or??


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 6, 2016)

no one listens to your sig songs anyway so it's fine

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Karasu (Aug 6, 2016)

dickhead


----------



## Golden Circle (Aug 14, 2016)

When are we getting [sp] tags back?




Ultear said:


> no one listens to your sig songs anyway so it's fine



I listen to my sig song though. And I had a ymp3 tag in my sig up until a few moments ago, until I clicked save in my sig; it's now a media tag under a spoiler tag. Same thing, but its not very sleek.


----------



## Toby (Aug 17, 2016)

Golden Circle said:


> When are we getting [sp] tags back?



Spoiler tags? They work like this:


```
[SPOILER=example]muh spoilerz[/SPOILER]
```

becomes

*Spoiler*: _example_ 



muh spoilerz




You gotta spell it out tho in either the rich text window, or bb code editor. Both work fine.


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 17, 2016)

Toby said:


> Spoiler tags? They work like this:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


he doesn't mean the normal spoiler tags
he means where there's a black box and when you hover over it it shows the contents like


which i agree we need it back, my shitposting potential is dwindling without it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 17, 2016)

Ultear said:


> he doesn't mean the normal spoiler tags
> he means where there's a black box and when you hover over it it shows the contents like
> 
> 
> which i agree we need it back, my shitposting potential is dwindling without it


I'd also like these.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Aug 17, 2016)

Rez fixed this a week or two ago already

What we don't have is the [sp] tags. Not sure if they need to be fixed though as [ spoiler] works the same way and having two codes for the same thing seemed redundant

Reactions: Like 1


----------

